# Steam collier Dashwood, 1924



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Free download of the build:
http://payhip.com/b/YzFu 
Bob


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day shipbuilder,sm,today,05:00.re:steam collier dashwood,1924.thank you for your informative post re:model making,a very informative link.i dont build models,but like the finished article.regards ben27


----------



## Nova Scotian (Jul 2, 2006)

*Thanks*

Many thanks for the opportunity to download your article. I enjoy your postings on the great models you make. I tinker with ships in bottles but have thought of going outside the bottle with something larger.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks for replies. Glad you liked it
I offered it on four forums as well as my own website. 256 looked, 76 read the synopsis and 9 downloaded it - Difficult even giving them away(EEK)
Bob


----------

